# Change in civil service rates for expenses



## Sconeandjam (6 Oct 2022)

There was a change in civil service rates for travel subsistence since 1st September. Slight increase. Only noticed there when checking the rates.






						Civil service rates
					

This page outlines the civil service rates for reimbursment




					www.revenue.ie


----------

